
Show HN: CartoChrono, a mapping tool – useful to anyone else? - chrisdew
http://www.cartochrono.com
======
chrisdew
I'm considering spending some more time on this to refactor the code and add a
couple of new features. I want to find out whether such a tool is of use to
anyone else, before spending further hours. I am open to feature requests.

------
Amir6
Hey, This is a great idea but the way I see it its more of a demo tool but
without any way to export the map (as embedded map or even GIF). May be I
didn't completely get the point or it might be a good add.

Anyways, great work and hope to see new features.

~~~
chrisdew
Thanks, I like the idea of making an embeddable playback widget for other
people's web sites. The point was to be able to visualise chunks of CSV
time/position data - being able to publish those visualisations may be a
useful feature.

